

The technology side of AOL's HuffPo purchase - thomas
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-20030861-36.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=TheSocial

======
cagenut
Hahaha, she gives huffpo guff for misleading headlines, in an article with a
misleading headline.

